# Accupunture day before and straight after embryo transfer...?



## LP01

Hi

Just wondered what everyone's thoughs were on Accupunture before and after ivf embryo transfer?

I've been having Accupunture for the last 6 months but stepped it up a month ago for weekly sessions for the build up to my ivf. 
My accupunturist advised a session the day before and a session on the day of transfer which will be about 3 hs after. 

What's your thoughts on this? Good? Or should I come straight home and relax?

Many thanks xxx


----------



## vickster_77

My accupuncturist also reccomended the same - said these were key sessions and I took her advice, but I am yet to know the outcome! I found it very relaxing and the session the day before was to relax and open my cervix - the consultant  had no issues with the embryo transfer, so I'm presuming it helped!

Good luck!


----------



## LP01

Thankyou vickster, it's hard to know if your doing the best thing sometimes.

Embryo transfer for me tomorrow...trying to stay calm and keep busy but so hard, not sure ill sleep much tonight. 

Good luck to you honey.


----------



## Aw1

Hi LP, my acupuncturist also reccommended this - he said it was to get the blood flowing to enable implantation so I did the one before  and one after last week.

As with Vickster - I am yet to know the outcome.

It'a hard to know how much these things help but all you can do is believe and hope! 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi, 

I was recommended acupuncture directly before and after ET and my acupuncturist came to the clinic with me on transfer day! Anyway I got a BFP 4 weeks ago! Good luck!

X x x


----------



## Puglover1980

Just wanted to echo what others have said. All my research suggested that the crucial session was the one the day of ET, beforehand, as close to transfer as humanly possible. I managed to have a session 2 hours before ET. My acupuncturist wasn't able to see me for a session straight after, but I did have a session the following day. (There is no evidence that this session has an effect on success rates, only the session right before ET has had a proven impact on success rates - but I thought it wouldn't hurt!)

I had one session of acupuncture a week from about a week before starting stimms, one the day before EC, one right before ET (as I said above) and one the day after ET. I've not had any sessions since as my acupuncturist has advised we hold off until I'm 12 weeks. I'm undecided as yet whether I will continue.

I have no idea if it made a difference to the outcome, but I certainly enjoyed the time to myself, away from all the stresses of life and treatment. It was my one hour a week where I was totally relaxed and there were no demands on me. I am now a huge advocate of acupuncture during IVF despite being a total cynic!


----------



## LP01

Thankyou for all your replies. I had a session this afternoon and egg collection is tomorrow morning so I hope that's ok, close enough. Then tomorrow straight from the clinic I'll go there which will be about 3 hrs after so hopefully that's ok, can't do it ay closer without paying him a fortune to come to the clinic and can't do that.

Congratulations to you guys getting bfp so exciting. 
Good luck everyone else.


----------



## Sweetpea123

I've been recommended this also and been doing acupuncture since march. 
Lp 01 it's for embryo transfer before and after tho not for egg collection as you mention that is tomorrow? I've been told by mine they don't need to see my at egg collection xx


----------



## LP01

Oh sorry no I mean embryo transfer tomorrow....my head is all over the place.


----------



## Eggplant

Good luck LP 01 I had a bit of acupuncture and on both occasions that I done it I got a BFP


----------



## Ellie.st

The acupuncture treatment before and after ET is known as the "German protocol" - if you google it, you should be able to find information on it.  (It was the subject of a university study a few years ago which suggested that it can help implantation rates.)  It consists of sessions about half an hour before and half an hour after ET when needles are inserted in specific places.  I had it for my third fresh IVF cycle and also my FET - both of which were successful although I have no idea if this is what made the difference.  It was also very relaxing and nurturing on a quite stressful day.  

I think there as been some research since then which cast doubt on the original study findings so I suppose it's a case of weighing up the information available and making your own decision.

LPO1 - what you've arranged sounds like a good solution in the circumstances - fingers crossed for you.     

Good luck       

Ellie


----------



## LP01

Ahhh thankyou, that's great news for you both Ellie st and eggplant.

Well lets see, fingers crossed I'm a bfp too    

xxx


----------



## LP01

Thankyou guys for your messages. Had my embryo transfer today....everything now crossed. 2 embies (1 x 2nd grade blast and 1 x day 3) 

I had my accupunture 2 hrs after transfer, My accupunturist has now said twice more before testing in 10 days time. Does it matter that implantation will be around this time? Do you think it's ok to do this as worried I don't want to do too much, part of me wants nature to take its cause but part of me wants to do everything possible.

xxx


----------

